# Soundcard replacement for a Powermac G4



## anerki (May 18, 2007)

I recently broke the soundjack in my Powermac (I heard an audible *snap* and it stopped working alltogether, and for that matter, there's nothing going through the outputs in terms of current so it's definitely broken properly).

Now I'm left with two options, either weld it back since it's properly just one little connection that's broken. Or get a new card alltogether. I did a search of the forums and other than getting 17 pages for sound and card I managed to get an interesting link (M-Audio). 

Is this still the only place I can get audio cards for mac? Or can I get any kind now? The Powermac is a MDD dual something running the latest OS X.

So in short, what soundcard do I buy? It can be cheap, nothing fancy needed from surround, just decent enough as to not get too much quality loss going to an amplifier. And no, I'm not interested in using USB connected Harman Kardon speakers


----------



## DeltaMac (May 18, 2007)

I usually recommend the iMic, which can be used with any standard analog speaker, or connect to the line input on any audio amp. Yes, it uses a USB connection. You may find the audio connector on your logic board difficult to repair (or a simple soldering job may not fix your connector)
http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/imic/


----------



## anerki (May 18, 2007)

Looks perfect, sound quality is good though? Music tends to always be playing and I'm aching to take it back off my Macbook :/


----------

